# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Fake Steroids >  Organon Deca

## Pensilneck

Looks real to me? Opinions?

----------


## smokethedays

look good to me

----------


## Pensilneck

Thanks bro, anybody else??? :Smilie:

----------


## dutchbodybuilder

This is how they supossed to look like..

----------


## Pensilneck

> This is how they supossed to look like..


Are you 100% sure?? There are only one differens in the stopper. Label and vials match.

----------


## hydroP

> Are you 100% sure?? There are only one differens in the stopper. Label and vials match.


DBB knows what he is talking about when it comes to fakes

----------


## Pensilneck

> DBB knows what he is talking about when it comes to fakes


Yes I know that he is professional with these, no doubt about it.

edit: Thanks a lot DBB, I have only 3 of these, but I won`t buy those more, thanks bro

----------


## MichaelCC

> Are you 100% sure?? There are only one differens in the stopper. Label and vials match.




"dutchbodybuilder" has the truth - his stuff is real. i have the same one like he has. Take a look at this link to see complete package. It has the same Exp. date like "dutchbodybuilder" has.
http://forums.steroid.com/attachment...chmentid=50413

----------


## Pensilneck

> "dutchbodybuilder" has the truth - his stuff is real. i have the same one like he has. Take a look at this link to see complete package. It has the same Exp. date like "dutchbodybuilder" has.
> http://forums.steroid.com/attachment...chmentid=50413


Yes, I believe you guys  :Wink/Grin:  Those what I have looks pretty good to me and only differens I see is the stopper. So that kind of stopper you see in my Decas are allways fake?? 
But thanks a lot guys, really




> Take a look at this link to see complete package. It has the same Exp. date like "dutchbodybuilder" has.


Many of my friends have used Deca witch one are exactly same lote and exp. date that mine Decas and everyone keep saying that they work really good. There still can be real and fakes in same lote and exp. dates so it doesn`t prove nothing

----------


## powerbodybuilder

Your Deca is FAKE Pensilneck.

----------


## Pensilneck

> Your Deca is FAKE Pensilneck.


Yes, I believe it now :Wink:  Glad i have only 3 of these

----------


## powerbodybuilder

Even the printing is shit.

----------


## Pensilneck

> Even the printing is shit.


Really? I think that because my camera  :Hmmmm:

----------


## MichaelCC

Believe us - your deca is not real one. Maybe it work - I don't know. If there is some chaep testo (enanthate ) inside, it works for sure, but not the way it has to. 
BTW - I know that. Exp. date does.t prove anything. :-)

----------


## juicy_brucy

Fake dude. C'mon! FAKE!!! 
Nuff said.

----------


## Pensilneck

Yes dudes, I believe you in this case  :Smilie:  Like I said before I`m glad that I have only 3 of these shits and I supposed to go buy more these today, but not gonna happen. Thanks for you guys. To me those look very good until I take the stopper of------------->shiit

----------


## judge_dread

Totaly fakes!

----------


## Pensilneck

> look good to me





> Fake, This is how they supossed to look like..





> DBB knows what he is talking about when it comes to fakes





> Your Deca is FAKE Pensilneck.





> Believe us - your deca is not real one.






> Fake dude. C'mon! FAKE!!! Nuff said.





> Totaly fakes!


LOL, no need to do meditation  :Smilie: 

What are you guys think about these Lyka Labs Decas, they supposed to be real, but who knows....

----------


## MichaelCC

In my opinion - amps are the same (I mean top of the amps) like in the case of FAKE norma. Just label is different.

----------


## Pensilneck

> In my opinion - amps are the same (I mean top of the amps) like in the case of FAKE norma. Just label is different.


Are you saying that those Lykas are fake too??

----------


## MichaelCC

> Are you saying that those Lykas are fake too??


I cannot say it this way, because I'm not 100% sure - I just wrote, that IMO the top of the amps are the same like in the case of FAKE norma (one kind of FAKE norma).

----------


## Seajackal

The Lyka's decas don't look good, as far as I know they come in multi
dose of 10mls and they have some fakes coming from Russia, those vials
can be perfect for faking Normas Deca from what I can see, crimps like
real deals!!??!?! Shit I hope fakers don't have the same eye as I had.

----------


## Pensilneck

> The Lyka's decas don't look good, as far as I know they come in multi
> dose of 10mls and they have some fakes coming from Russia, those vials
> can be perfect for faking Normas Deca from what I can see, crimps like
> real deals!!??!?! Shit I hope fakers don't have the same eye as I had.


Lyka do have 2mls vials, take a look at *****. There are excist Lyka Labs Libol 100.....
OMG, ***** Organon looks exactly same than mines? Same lote and exp. dates and same looking stopper and label.... Do they sell fakes down there or what  :Hmmmm: 

Maybe DBB have fakts in this case too?

----------


## dutchbodybuilder

The libol-100 is much smaller then the Norma Hellas. The blue knock-off is a counterfeit from an imaginairy brand. The Lyka line comes from Russia and has simular looking boxes and bottles. The blue knock-off is made by a different faker.

----------


## Pensilneck

> The libol-100 is much smaller then the Norma Hellas. The blue knock-off is a counterfeit from an imaginairy brand. The Lyka line comes from Russia and has simular looking boxes and bottles. The blue knock-off is made by a different faker.


Thats very, very interesting detail about Lykas, thanks again DBB. 
What`s your opinion about Organons under that link what I posted. Same lote and exp. dates than mines and same looking bottle and everything, do they really sell fakes in those "stores"?
So this Libol 200 is fake too  :Hmmmm:  
Btw. I have seen only these kind of Lykas here in Scandinavia and many times they were tested in the lab and result are just what the labels say...

----------


## ItalianMuscle27

Another reason not to use deca , way to many fakes..

----------


## ajfina

> Another reason not to use deca, way to many fakes..


See guys thats why i use QV deca all the time  :LOL:  is the way to go

jokingjoking

----------


## Seajackal

> Thats very, very interesting detail about Lykas, thanks again DBB. 
> What`s your opinion about Organons under that link what I posted. Same lote and exp. dates than mines and same looking bottle and everything, do they really sell fakes in those "stores"?
> So this Libol 200 is fake too  
> Btw. I have seen only these kind of Lykas here in Scandinavia and many times they were tested in the lab and result are just what the labels say...


Assuming that you got your Lybol from that link (BTW you should delete it!!!)
so you've got fake all the time cuz that kind of site are 99.99% scammers so
please rethink about your decas. The Lybol 200 is fake as well, the supposed
Lykas Lybol should look like the ones in DutchBB's pic, bro. Sorry for your loss.
 :Frown:

----------


## dutchbodybuilder

There is a florishing market in Russia, its impossible to devide them in catagories like we are used too. I'll post an exerpt from a mail that my Russian source sent me: 

If I right understood you... we speak about underground drugs and
fake, yes ?
You are mistake, it's impossible to divide drugs into groups as you
wish. I indicate him as LA. Preparations of Jurox and Farmadon are
made by the same producer. We call them "undegraund" because
preparations work and as a rule contains active component and and much
differ from original products by its exteriors. 
As to Farmadon you need to know that there is 3 variants this
production.

1. The first is license (really) Farmadon :
Testosterone propionate 5% in paperboard packing on 10 ampules.

2. The second variant is "fake Farmadon". I identify it "classical".
It's full imaginary on licensed farmadon. However, except Propionat 5%
this producer mades also Silaboline 2,5% and Testenate 10% (license
Silabolin and testenate are not released during about 5 years).

3. The third variant is undegraund Farmadon (LA products) :
Propionate 10%, Testenate 10%, Silabolin 5%.
All drugs on 5 ampules in packing.
Also Stanazolole 10 ml, Testosterone propionate 10 ml,
Phenobole 10 ml, Nandrolone decanoate 10 ml, Sustanone-250 10 ml,
Testosterone Enanthate 10 ml. These are vials on 10 ml. Each one in
paperboard packing.

I think that possible to call as fake only drugs of second variant or
groups (as you wish). Because preparations of the third variant on
exterior, assortment and concentrations of the active component do
not have nothing in general with license Farmadon.

I do not understand why you speak that BM, BD and Jurox made in
India. It's absolutely wrong. Before these times Jurox,
Methandrostenolone 300tab and undegraund Farmadon (3 variant) made in
Russia (LA). Now this producer have problems with police and do not
make anything. 
I have no exact information where is really make BM, but on my
opinion all preparations BM (steroidology group) is made on the area
of the former Soviet Union state.

Now on the market there is two types of product BD. First type is
products from Thailand (square tablets on 10 mg and injections in
vials 10ml). And this line of BD have specific system to
distributions.
Second type BD is product from VG (pentagramm on 5 mg and
tablets on 50 mg - anabol, stanabol, androlic on 20tab pack, parabolan 
tablets). As I know this products real made in Shanghay, China. Also
on VG order made Jintropin 10IU with ceramic label.

About fake Sustanon I have this info : it products was made in Russia.
This is a third producer. No VG, no LA. I have samples with paper box.

What exactly info on Lyka Lab you need ? "Blue copy" is fake on fake !
"Real" Lyca Lab is green.
About nerobol with gray label "Chinoin" - it russian product. In last
time in Russia was made other Nerobol "Gedeon Righter" (120tab in
plastic pack 5mg\tab, two colored tabs yellow\white).

xxx

----------


## ItalianMuscle27

> See guys thats why i use QV deca all the time  is the way to go
> 
> jokingjoking



OWNED!

----------


## ItalianMuscle27

Great info DBB!

----------


## ajfina

totally kicked ass DBB

----------


## Pensilneck

Thank again DBB  :Smilie: 



> Assuming that you got your Lybol from that link (BTW you should delete it!!!)
> so you've got fake all the time cuz that kind of site are 99.99% scammers so
> please rethink about your decas. The Lybol 200 is fake as well, the supposed
> Lykas Lybol should look like the ones in DutchBB's pic, bro. Sorry for your loss.


No, my Decas are NOT from anykind of internet store, never :Smilie: 
Those 10mls Lyka vials is not mine. 
Btw: I deleted those links, thanks for advice bro

----------


## juicy_brucy

> See guys thats why i use QV deca all the time  is the way to go
> 
> jokingjoking


Mebahahahahahah! That made me Laugh Ajfina. How ya been brutha?

----------


## juicy_brucy

Ohh yeah. I didn't know all that info dutch. Thanx.

----------


## Seajackal

DutchBB thanks for the great info, and again one more reason for
me to hate Russians fakers. Fvck their Perestroika!!!  :Angry:

----------


## dutchbodybuilder

A few Russian ****s, but a lot of good Russian friends and bro's. Lets not forget the good ones!!

----------


## Pensilneck

Tell me guys which Deca is reliable to buy? In Europe we have not so many alternative

----------


## MichaelCC

I'm also from Europe and I think Norma deca is best. Deca durabolin is good too, but it's harder to get it (real one), and also, it costs more than norma (I mean real one).

----------


## Seajackal

> Tell me guys which Deca is reliable to buy? In Europe we have not so many alternative


That will deppend on where you're buying your decas from... :Wink: 
MichaelCC's right on his advice bro, I seccond that!

----------


## Pensilneck

> That will deppend on where you're buying your decas from...
> MichaelCC's right on his advice bro, I seccond that!


Heh, yes it deppend on that, you are right :Smilie:  I live in neightbour of the Russia so, I have to befare and read DBB:s post very closely :Wink:  Joking, most of Russians are good huys.
MichaelCC:s advice is great and and I`m working on it just now.

Thanks all of you guys, this is great and helpfull forum :Smilie:

----------


## francis_god

totaly fake! sorry body

----------


## Pensilneck

> totaly fake! sorry body


Little bit late bro :Smilie:  lol

I hit those shits allmost six months ago :Smilie: 
They do contain something, maybe prop

----------


## muscleburst

> That will deppend on where you're buying your decas from...
> MichaelCC's right on his advice bro, I seccond that!



Be careful look at the location were lyka labs are loacated they only make a few products some say they come from bombay india and mumbay india i have a link were you can see what real products they make and theey do not come from bombay .. pm me for a this link hopefully i can help with this issue.. alot people are not sure wether they are fake or real . 

most of there products have a credit card like shiny metallic silver foil sticker with lk logo 3d printed on them....

----------

